# jako by symbolickou zeď co nejúspornějších výroků kolem čínského týmu



## Odriski

Dobrý den!
Ucím se jedné lekci, v které je taková věta:
Teprve den po šampionátu se naskytla příležitost překonat _*jako by symbolickou zeď co nejúspornějších výroků kolem čínského týmu.*_
Nerozumím té větě. Co znamená "překonat _*jako by symbolickou zeď co nejúspornějších výroků kolem čínského týmu*_"? Můžete mi to vysvětlit na angličtině? Děkuji!

Good day!
I am studying one text, in which there is one sentence:
Teprve den po šampionátu se naskytla příležitost překonat _*jako by symbolickou zeď co nejúspornějších výroků kolem čínského týmu.*_
I don't understand this sentence, what does "překonat _*jako by symbolickou zeď co nejúspornějších výroků kolem čínského týmu*_" mean? Can you explain it in English? (What a confusing sentence!) Thanks!

Odriski


----------



## bibax

There is an orthographic mistake.

*By* is a verb in *jako by*, e.g. jako *by* to *řekl* (*řekl by* = he would say).

In the given context *jakoby* (written together) means "quasi", seemingly ([COLOR=#0]resembling but not actually being[/COLOR]).

_... překonat *jakoby* symbolickou zeď = ... to overcome a *quasi*/*seemingly* symbolic wall of ...;
_
A similar expression "rádoby" means "would-be":

_... překonat *rádoby* symbolickou zeď = ... to overcome a *would-be* symbolic wall;_


----------



## Odriski

OK, thank you, but what does "_*symbolickou zeď co nejúspornějších výroků kolem čínského týmu*_" mean? A would-be symbolic wall of the words as economical as possible around the Chinese team? "wall of the words as economical as possible around the Chinese team", this translation sounds very weird... Do you have more accurate for "_*symbolickou zeď co nejúspornějších výroků kolem čínského týmu*_"?


----------



## bibax

In clumsy English:

... to overcome a seemingly symbolic wall of as concise as possible utterances around the Chinese team.

I don't understand, either.


----------



## Enquiring Mind

Hi Odriski, it's not easy (for us) to understand this without more context, but the sense is as bibax explained. 

 It seems that people (e.g. the media, officials, sports commentators, maybe the Chinese team themselves) have not been saying much, they have been tight-lipped, they have been saying as little as possible (the _výroky_ are _co nejúspornější_) about the Chinese team for one reason or another, which we don't know without the context.  

However, the day after the championship match, an opportunity arose to break down this seemingly symbolic wall of silence about the Chinese team. Maybe there was a news conference, maybe some kind of restriction had been lifted, maybe some information that wasn't known before became available. All of a sudden, people began saying much more about the Chinese team, or the Chinese team themselves opened up and began to talk a lot more.

Is this text online somewhere? Can you provide a link to it? It needs more context.


----------



## Hrdlodus

Ten čínský tým se s médii nebavil. Když se média zeptala čínských sportovců, odpověděli jen velmi stručně nebo vůbec.
Tím si vybudovali kolem sebe jakoby zeď. Svou odtažitostí se stranili okolí. Bylo to jako když v Berlíně byla zeď mezi východem a západem.
Symbolická zeď = Čínští sportovci a okolí se sice mohli bavit, ale protože Číňané tomu nebyli nakloněni, okolí si připadalo odstrčené. Kdyby kolem sebe Číňaně postavili skutečnou zeď z cihel, byl by efekt podobný. Jelikož místo cihel použili "co nejúspornější výroky" = minimální komunikaci (co nejkratší výroky = co nejstručnější rozhovory), je ta zeď pouze symbolická. (Symbolická zeď může být i kus zdi, kterou v Berlíně nechali stát po stržení Berlínské zdi. Je to sice kus skutečné zdi, ale byl na místě ponechán jako symbol - vzpomínka na dobu, kdy ta zeď byla celá. Symbolizuje to bývalé rozdělení Berlína  celého Německa. Tedy toto je druhý význam symbolické zdi. Pokud jde o skutečnou zeď, která představuje nějaký symbol.)
Po šampionátu začali Číňané s médii hovořit.


----------



## bibax

Briefly, there was a symbolic wall of silence around the Chinese team.

But the journalists are usually paid by the number of words.


----------



## Odriski

Enquiring Mind said:


> Hi Odriski, it's not easy (for us) to  understand this without more context, but the sense is as bibax  explained.
> 
> It seems that people (e.g. the media, officials, sports commentators,  maybe the Chinese team themselves) have not been saying much, they have  been tight-lipped, they have been saying as little as possible (the _výroky_ are _co nejúspornější_) about the Chinese team for one reason or another, which we don't know without the context.
> 
> Thanks, with your help I understand what does the sentence mean. Actually I am learning Czech by 4 old text books called "Czech Language", which are written by an old Chinese professor studying on Czech. As these books are published in 80's of the last century, the contexts in these books are very old. This is the links of the book, you can see what does the books which I study with look like, but no digital document version found on the web.
> http://baike.baidu.com/picview/36498/36498/0/d089b986da9cec0466096e62.html#albumindex=0&picindex=0


----------



## Odriski

To: Bibax 
This explanation is good!


----------



## Odriski

Enquiring Mind said:


> Hi Odriski, it's not easy (for us) to understand this without more context, but the sense is as bibax explained.
> 
> It seems that people (e.g. the media, officials, sports commentators, maybe the Chinese team themselves) have not been saying much, they have been tight-lipped, they have been saying as little as possible (the _výroky_ are _co nejúspornější_) about the Chinese team for one reason or another, which we don't know without the context.
> 
> However, the day after the championship match, an opportunity arose to break down this seemingly symbolic wall of silence about the Chinese team. Maybe there was a news conference, maybe some kind of restriction had been lifted, maybe some information that wasn't known before became available. All of a sudden, people began saying much more about the Chinese team, or the Chinese team themselves opened up and began to talk a lot more.
> 
> Is this text online somewhere? Can you provide a link to it? It needs more context.



Thanks, with your help I understand what does the sentence mean.  Actually I am learning Czech by 4 old text books called "Český Jazyk", which are written by an old Chinese professor studying on  Czech. As these books are published in 80's of the last century, the  contexts in these books are very old. This is the link of the book, you  can see what do the books which I study with look like, but no  digital document version found on the web.
http://baike.baidu.com/picview/36498/36498/0/d089b986da9cec0466096e62.html#albumindex=0&picindex=0


----------



## Odriski

Hrdlodus said:


> Ten čínský tým se s médii nebavil. Když se média zeptala čínských sportovců, odpověděli jen velmi stručně nebo vůbec.
> Tím si vybudovali kolem sebe jakoby zeď. Svou odtažitostí se stranili okolí. Bylo to jako když v Berlíně byla zeď mezi východem a západem.
> Symbolická zeď = Čínští sportovci a okolí se sice mohli bavit, ale protože Číňané tomu nebyli nakloněni, okolí si připadalo odstrčené. Kdyby kolem sebe Číňaně postavili skutečnou zeď z cihel, byl by efekt podobný. Jelikož místo cihel použili "co nejúspornější výroky" = minimální komunikaci (co nejkratší výroky = co nejstručnější rozhovory), je ta zeď pouze symbolická. (Symbolická zeď může být i kus zdi, kterou v Berlíně nechali stát po stržení Berlínské zdi. Je to sice kus skutečné zdi, ale byl na místě ponechán jako symbol - vzpomínka na dobu, kdy ta zeď byla celá. Symbolizuje to bývalé rozdělení Berlína  celého Německa. Tedy toto je druhý význam symbolické zdi. Pokud jde o skutečnou zeď, která představuje nějaký symbol.)
> Po šampionátu začali Číňané s médii hovořit.



Vyborné vysvětlení! Skutečně ctu jednu lekci o "X. jubilejním mistrovství světa ve volejbalu zěn v roce 1986".


----------

